# Help please..



## Rapidhopeloss (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm going to attempt to describe what I am going through...this is going to be hard to put into words!

Right basically I have been feeling as If i am not real, My mind is thinking none stop about everything, every little movement I make, EVERY time i talk It feels like I am not talking. My family feel alien to me at times, I feel lost and alone. I have a ball of anxiety in my tummy at all times. ALL i want to do is sleep. I look in the mirror and get anxious,feel sick and panicky as if when I look in the mirror it's not me..if that makes sense, i cant explain it!

Any little movement i make, I am thinking about it..and wondering if it's real. I get urges to scream at random times, just because..well, I'm not real so why does it matter? why does anything i do matter,when nothing is real! I DONT KNOW WHO I AM







It's like obsessive thinking about everything,about myself,life..How there can be a soul inside a body :\..Wondering who i am,if I'm real.. even writing this is making me anxious and feel sick







I am so terrified. I am on paroxatine,and my doctor has put them up a bit, which seemed to make things a little better but.. not that much at all.

I try to do things to take my mind of it, but it doesn't work,it is FOREVER in my mind,all the time.

Urgh..yeah I am terrible at explaining this. but I am too scared to do anything,I just want to sit and fade away....

Make any sense to anyone?!!?!


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rapidhopeloss said:


> Make any sense to anyone?!!?!


Have you looked at any of the other posts on this website?? : p


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

newyork said:


> Have you looked at any of the other posts on this website?? : p


So true. And, a positive attitude can be so key to coping with these things. So, why do people sign on as hopless this and that? What's up wid dat?


----------



## Rapidhopeloss (Nov 27, 2011)

Rapidhopeloss is a song title, by a band called dashboard confessional actually, Which is one of my favourites.
So why get so bitchy at somebody asking for help?


----------



## Rapidhopeloss (Nov 27, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> So true. And, a positive attitude can be so key to coping with these things. So, why do people sign on as hopless this and that? What's up wid dat?


*That


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rapidhopeloss said:


> Rapidhopeloss is a song title, by a band called dashboard confessional actually, Which is one of my favourites.
> So why get so bitchy at somebody asking for help?


Sorry. Didn't mean to be rude. But, attitude is important. We are what we listen to.


----------



## Rapidhopeloss (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, Of Course you meant to be rude...Otherwise you wouldn't of put it


----------



## Grahams (Nov 29, 2011)

Rapidhopeloss said:


> I'm going to attempt to describe what I am going through...this is going to be hard to put into words!
> 
> Right basically I have been feeling as If i am not real, My mind is thinking none stop about everything, every little movement I make, EVERY time i talk It feels like I am not talking. My family feel alien to me at times, I feel lost and alone. I have a ball of anxiety in my tummy at all times. ALL i want to do is sleep. I look in the mirror and get anxious,feel sick and panicky as if when I look in the mirror it's not me..if that makes sense, i cant explain it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Grahams (Nov 29, 2011)

Rapidhopeloss said:


> I'm going to attempt to describe what I am going through...this is going to be hard to put into words!
> 
> Right basically I have been feeling as If i am not real, My mind is thinking none stop about everything, every little movement I make, EVERY time i talk It feels like I am not talking. My family feel alien to me at times, I feel lost and alone. I have a ball of anxiety in my tummy at all times. ALL i want to do is sleep. I look in the mirror and get anxious,feel sick and panicky as if when I look in the mirror it's not me..if that makes sense, i cant explain it!
> 
> ...


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

WELCOME TO HELL, ENJOY


----------

